# Traxxas



## andmar (Jan 28, 2005)

Where is the best place in or around Houston to pick a TMAXX truck for a Christmans present?
Thanx,
andmar


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PM coming your way.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Jim, the Revo will be a much better truck. If the cost sounds high, there are other options. I dont know much about Monster Trucks though, but some of the other guys can help.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Jim, how old is your son?


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*I agree with Gary on the Revo.*

A PM is at you from me too.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> A PM is at you from me too.


Doh!  I didnt even think of asking you Biggy. I sent him to "T". See what you can do to hook the brutha up.

The first thing that crossed my mind was the BRT, deal, thing. You know what I mean bro!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*I'm just thinking.*

How far does one want to go to pick one up?


----------



## andmar (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys.

John is almost nine and has had an battery powered truck for about 2 years and he takes it apart to the frame and puts it back together again and it still works. He messes with model rockets (under adult supervision) and just loves tools, motorcycles, bikes, boats and all that other boy stuff.

I know this is probably way more truck than he needs, but, hopefully he will grow into it. Also he has a cousin that is 18 that has a nitro 2 wheel truck that can help him with it.

As far as driving to get one 288 and 610 are about an hour and 15 minutes away so I can drive to Houston and pick it up without any problem.

I talked with a guy at Larry's and he suggested the Revo as opposed to the TMaxx because he said it was alot more durable, easier to maintain and easier to drive and it was only about a $100.00 mor than the TMaxx.

If anyone has any input I would sure appreciate it before I pull the trigger.

Jim


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

andmar said:


> Thanks for the help guys.
> 
> John is almost nine and has had an battery powered truck for about 2 years and he takes it apart to the frame and puts it back together again and it still works. He messes with model rockets (under adult supervision) and just loves tools, motorcycles, bikes, boats and all that other boy stuff.
> 
> ...


Humm. Allmost 9 years old. Thats a tough call. A Monster Truck with that much HP can be very dangerous. Things can, and will go wrong.

Im going to step aside for tonight and hopefully the other guys can give their opinions.


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

I would think tjhat the e-Stampede would be a better choice for that age.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Nine.*

Weekend before last at Fastrak, the youngin that won Monster Truck with a REVO couldn't have been any older than that. Man could he drive that truck!
GO FOR IT, You won't be dissappointed!!!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Bigmax said:


> Weekend before last at Fastrak, the youngin that won Monster Truck with a REVO couldn't have been any older than that. Man could he drive that truck!
> GO FOR IT, You won't be dissappointed!!!


Yup, that is Tanner! That kid is awesome!! He took the Toys 4 Tots race and I think he even won the NHO! Its great! I cannot wait to see what he does when he is 16!! HOLY COW!!!

PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I think Tanner's 11 now. He was nine when he started, and he started with a T-maxx. If your son's been driving an electric car for a couple years and is comfortable with it he should be able to handle nitro. But yeah, go with the Revo.


----------



## andmar (Jan 28, 2005)

I really do thank all of you for you input and opinions. John is really mechanically inclined and he also understands the need for adult supervision, even if it is reluctantly at times. Can you run the cars "fat" to limit the speed or is there some mecanical way to limit the speed? I am not sure what a Revo weighs, but at 40mph I can see where someone or something could get hurt.


----------



## yachtjim (Sep 6, 2005)

Get the Revo over the max without a doubt. I have both. The Revo is the absolute most advanced and coolest RC Vehicle I have ever seen aside from like a FG F1 Car. It is incredibly durable too. you can adjust the 2 speed so it doesn't shift which will help keep the speed down, plus you can run it rich which will keep the speed down even more. The truck is also very easy to use. Traxxas does a good job of simplifying nitro. Eitehr way that kid is going to have one big 'ole grin Christmas Morning! i got my first car called The Frog for Christmas. I can still rememebr coming down and seeing that box under teh tree. The most memorable Christmas I ever had. Good Luck!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

These guys are dead on the money Jim. Go for it. Its a great way for Father and Son to spend quality time togther. Of course, we hope to see some pics of the new rig!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*And!*

Even if you didn't run it rich or adjust the tranny, you can always adjust the endpoint on your transmitter to not go full out.

MERRY CHRISTMAS YALL!!!!


----------



## yachtjim (Sep 6, 2005)

Bigmax said:


> Even if you didn't run it rich or adjust the tranny, you can always adjust the endpoint on your transmitter to not go full out.
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS YALL!!!!


That'll work too! Good tip. The transmitter that comes with it doesn't have endpoint adjustment but there is enough movement in the trim to have the same net result.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I think teh Revo has a 2 speed tranny also. You can always set a 2 speed so it doesn't shift.


----------



## andmar (Jan 28, 2005)

Okay, as if I wasn't already sold, I am now. The Revo it is. Now all I have to do is wait for T to come back to work so I can give him some money.

I checked out the breakin procedure in the online owners manual it sure seems tedious but I would imagine that it is extremely important to try to follow it as close as possible. I think it said it took 5 or 6 tanks of fuel to completely break it in. 

Thanks again for all the input. Ya'' helped abunch.

Merry Cristmas to All
Jim (andmar)


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

andmar said:


> Okay, as if I wasn't already sold, I am now. The Revo it is. Now all I have to do is wait for T to come back to work so I can give him some money.
> 
> I checked out the breakin procedure in the online owners manual it sure seems tedious but I would imagine that it is extremely important to try to follow it as close as possible. I think it said it took 5 or 6 tanks of fuel to completely break it in.
> 
> ...


OH, MOST definitely! That will basically dictate the life of the engine and how long it last. Following a break in process is VERY key. It does seem like it takes a long time, but many nitro racers will tell you - a well followed break in procedure will save you money, give life to your engine and extend the dollars you spend on power plants.

PD2


----------



## andmar (Jan 28, 2005)

I sell Johnson, Evinrude and Yamaha outboards and everytime a customer picks up his new motor we spend more time on goin' over the breakin than we do collecting the money. I figured it was pretty important. I will do my best.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

andmar said:


> I sell Johnson, Evinrude and Yamaha outboards and everytime a customer picks up his new motor we spend more time on goin' over the breakin than we do collecting the money. I figured it was pretty important. I will do my best.


These motors are alot different than outboards though Jim. Their designed for full bore racing running Nitro and Methanol. You run them lean and they'll seize up faster than a wife with a headache. Maybe its a good idea, while its getting broken in and your son is learning to drive it, run it really rich like your supposed to, and go through a full gallon or two before leaning it out. Mucho lube doesnt hurt, and it slows the truck down as skills develope.

And get a temp gauge.


----------



## andmar (Jan 28, 2005)

Do these motors get the lubrication through the fuel mix? Do you have to mix fuel or run it straight out the can. Sorry for the ignorance.

Jim


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

andmar said:


> Do these motors get the lubrication through the fuel mix? Do you have to mix fuel or run it straight out the can. Sorry for the ignorance.
> 
> Jim


Its premix. T will hook you up with what you need. Stay away from the can stuff.  For racers, I would recommend Rocket Science, for bashers, maybe Rich's Brew.


----------



## yachtjim (Sep 6, 2005)

Ditto what Gary said about the temp gauge. It is the most important accessory you can get to help the life of your engine. Don't get teh kind that mount on the car, they don't work that well. Get the kind that goes in your pocket. I think it is duratrax that makes one called the Flashpoint that is only around $35 and it will do the trick.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

yachtjim said:


> Ditto what Gary said about the temp gauge. It is the most important accessory you can get to help the life of your engine. Don't get teh kind that mount on the car, they don't work that well. Get the kind that goes in your pocket. I think it is duratrax that makes one called the Flashpoint that is only around $35 and it will do the trick.


Right on!  You know yer stuff bro! I hope you stick around.


----------



## andmar (Jan 28, 2005)

Okay, its on its way. 1 Revo, 2 gal. of fuel, fuel jug, batteries, charger, temp gauge and I still had a little room left on my Visa to get momma something for Christmas.

Thanks again to everyone and have a Merry Christmas.

Jim


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

andmar said:


> Okay, its on its way. 1 Revo, 2 gal. of fuel, fuel jug, batteries, charger, temp gauge and I still had a little room left on my Visa to get momma something for Christmas.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone and have a Merry Christmas.
> 
> Jim


Your very welcome and if we can help, please ask.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## andmar (Jan 28, 2005)

I am sure this won't be the last that you hear from me. There has to be a learning curve and I am sure John and I will need more assistance as time goes on.

Jim


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

andmar said:


> I am sure this won't be the last that you hear from me. There has to be a learning curve and I am sure John and I will need more assistance as time goes on.
> 
> Jim


We sure hope so!  Thats what were all about, having fun, growing the hobby and helping new friends.

Pssst! Does John know what he is getting yet?


----------



## andmar (Jan 28, 2005)

Not a Clue


----------



## RaZ (Jul 21, 2004)

you also forgot about the after run treatment its another key to long engine life 

piston at bottom of the cylinder after you kill the engine yhese engines dont have piston rings so the top 1/2 of the sleve is tapered in to get compression
and a couple of drops of after run oil when your putting it up for the night


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

RaZ is right. I use Marvels Mystery oil.

Where ya been bro?


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Caution*

I have not experienced it myself but have seen results from the 'after run oil' itself. 2 engines that froze up due to the oil clogging up. I have good results also with just shooting a spay of WD40 in the carb and glow plug hole. Yes, turn the crank so the head is at the bottom.


----------



## RaZ (Jul 21, 2004)

we bought a house 11 blocks from the texas city dike wish i could say i been fishin but i havent gotten a line wet in over a year 


all work and no play makes me grumpy and to top it off no money to play or fish makes me even more grumpier


----------

